# [SOLVED] Hardwood install Friday



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Setting up to do an install of a nice Mannington engineered hardwood floor this weekend and still have a couple questions. Install will be "floating" on a concrete slab with the tongue in goove joints glued together. Got the layout planned and all the tools and supplies....

Main question is the underlayment. Lowes's premium underlayment has a felt layer, whilst Home Depot's is a foam based product. Similar cost, both have the necessary waterproof vapor barrier. Foam product is much less bulky. Is there an advantage of one over the other on a concrete slab? Would one be easier to handle than the other?

Other question is for transition at interior doors to carpet. After cutting the carpet in the door opening does that edge need to be tacked or glued down?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Hardwood install Friday*

My son used the foam underlay with no problems so far.... most installs I have seen were over the foam. 

I don't think you are going to find what I call a good transition strip, where the carpet and wood meet up, at a common home improvement store. Most times they only sell the aluminum strip that nails to the subfloor.... in your case, the concrete floor is going to pose a problem, but there are ways.....:grin: The carpet should be glued down at the transition......if it is installed over concrete it may already be glued down. 

What type of carpet is installed that you are butting into??


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Hardwood install Friday*

The foam does look more manageable than the felt stuff. i think the felt might be better on a second floor to alleviate sound transmission. Not an issue on the slab.

Actually the home stores do have a good selection of hardwood transition pieces. They have the T strips and various reducers in many standard colors. They have carpet reducers, too. I just don't know what to do with the carpet edge that the carpet reducer will butt up to.

Here is a link that shows various reducers, including a carpet reducer. But it doesn't say what to do with the carpet edge. It just butts the reducer up to the edge so I assume the carpet edge should be glued down?

http://www.simplefloors.com/how_to/installation/trim.aspx


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Hardwood install Friday*

Done....


----------

